# muss man 8pin UND 24pin vom Netzteil am MB anschließen?



## derdude1 (23. Februar 2011)

*muss man 8pin UND 24pin vom Netzteil am MB anschließen?*

Der Threadtitel enthält schon meine Frage 

Es gibt ja einen 8Pin (ATX 12v Power Connector) und einen 24pin (ATX Power Connector) Anschluss auf dem MB. Müssen beide Anschlüsse vom Netzteil da ran? Quasi für 12v Stecker Versorgung und Hauptversorgung? Ist echt lang her, als ich das letzte Mal ein MB verbaut habe...

Danke für schnelle Antwort! Denn alles andere ist schon startklar vom neuen PC


----------



## Painkiller (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: muss man 8pin UND 24pin vom Netzteil am MB anschließen?*

Ja, steht aber eigentlich auch in deinem Mainboard-Handbuch.


----------



## Ossiracer (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: muss man 8pin UND 24pin vom Netzteil am MB anschließen?*

Jop. Muss beides dran


----------



## Lolm@n (23. Februar 2011)

jedoch geht anstatt des 8 Pin auch der 4 Pin 12v stecker welche vorallem ältere NT's haben

Der 24 Pin ist Pflicht

MfG

Sent from my iPhone using PCGHExtreme


----------



## Dyn@moFan (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: muss man 8pin UND 24pin vom Netzteil am MB anschließen?*

Hallo, würde mich hier gern mal einschalten. Und zwar habe ich folgende Frage: gibt es Nachteile, wenn ich nur den 4pin-Stecker nutze anstatt eines 8pin? Läuft das System beispielsweise unter hoher Last dann instabil? Hab einen 2500k auf P8P67


----------



## derdude1 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: 4pin vs. 8pin und 20pin vs. 24pin bei Netzteil/Mainboard Anschluss*

Hey ihr seid spitze, danke für die schnellen Antworten.

Habe tatsächlich nur einen 4pin und keinen 8pin Stecker! Mein Netzteil ist ein OCZ 500W. Ebenfalls habe ich im Grunde auch nur einen 20pin und keinen 24pin Hauptanschluss. Es ist ein 20pin und dann nochmal am gleichen Kabelschlauch eine "Erweiterung" für 24pin. Im Mainboard Handbuch steht, man kann auch den klassischen 20pin benutzen. 





> Der 24 Pin ist Pflicht


 gilt also nicht zwingend? In diesem Zusammenhang eine Frage: ist es egal, WIE ich den Erweiterungsstecker für 24pin reinstecke (gelb,schwarz,rot, orange Kabel...). Oder ist es wichtig, die Farben in bestimmter Anordnung reinzustecken, wenn ich 24pin haben will....

Und ich frage mich ebenfalls: gibt es Nachteile, wenn man einen 4pin statt 8pin benutzt? Und einen 20pin statt 24pin? Oder läuft genausoviel Saft durch?

Ich warte mal lieber noch mit PC an den Strom anschließen.... hoffentlich gibt es schnelle Antworten


----------



## cann0nf0dder (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: muss man 8pin UND 24pin vom Netzteil am MB anschließen?*

nein, die 4 pin des 24 pin mobo steckers sind optional, die mobos starten auch mit einem 20 pol stecker selbst wenn sie nen 24 polige buchse haben .... aber norm wechselt man dann die psu oder kauft sich nen adapter die es in so ziemlich jedem pc laden gibt, laufen tuts trotzdem.
dasselbe gilt für den 4/8 poligen cpu stecker, solange du den 4 poligen stecker eingesteckt hast (richtig) startet der rechner, auch wenn des board nen 8pin stecker unterstützen würde., die zusätzlichen 4 kontakte sind nicht zum betrieb nötig.
angeblich bei enorm stromfressenden cpus und übertaktung für stabilere spannungsversorgung.
nen übertakteter q9550 auf nem dfi lp x48 startet mit 4 und 20 genauso wie mit 8 und 24 und stabilitätsunterschiede konnte ich auch keine feststellen ....

edit:
es gibt nur eine richtung und posi wie der 20/24 polige stecker reingeht 
sobald du gewalt anwenden musst, is irgendwas falsch 
der erste eindruck lässt sich über den arretier zapfen am stecker sammeln, an dem 20/24 pol. anschluss gibt es eine art 'nase', unter die hakt sich der stecker ein, normalerweise zeigt die 'nase' vom cpu sockel weg, aknn man auch ganz gut ertasten sonst


----------



## derdude1 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: muss man 8pin UND 24pin vom Netzteil am MB anschließen?*

Hat jetzt auch geklappt. 20pin und 4pin angeschlossen.


----------



## Dyn@moFan (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: muss man 8pin UND 24pin vom Netzteil am MB anschließen?*

Alles klar, danke für die Aufklärung!


----------

